# winter preparation problem



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

After looking at various threads about winter preparation I have rethought leaving the van without heating but hit a problem.
I cannot find a way of switching the water pump off so that I can leave the taps open when the electric is also switched on.
The van is a LMC 2012 model with this control
Has anyone any ideas please?


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Find the fuse for the water pump and remove it.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes either pull the fuse or better still, cut the wire to the water pump and fit a switch between the cut wires.
That is what I did!


----------



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

Looking at your panel you should be able to turn your pump off by pressing the tap sign, or turning the panel off altogether. If not then something is wrong.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Have a look in your handbook and it should be easy to identify which fuse to pull out. If it is an electrobloc, it is the fuse nearest to the n/s on the main part of the fuse block. Mine is under the drivers seat. This really is not a difficult job for if you take out the wrong fuse, put it back. I switch off the 12v take out the fuse and when putting the 12v back on, if the pump works, start again, if it does not; you have removed the right one.
Good luck.
Alan


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks Grath - I could probably find the fuse but anything more than that is beyond me!!!  
I can't believe that it is not possible to switch the pump off - that's progress for you - in all of previous 6 vans it was possible to just switch the pump off in fact it was recommended to do so on some even for overnight. :roll:


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks mikeclaire I can switch the whole panel off but then there is no electricity! It does not seem to do anything by selecting the tap sign other than tell me how much water there is in - which is 0% at the moment!
The handbook does not give a way of switching pump off so I seem to be a bit stuck and will have to leave it. I don't want to close the taps as in a previous van I had left the shower tap closed and it leaked come next fill up.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

blondel said:


> Thanks Grath - I could probably find the fuse but anything more than that is beyond me!!!
> I can't believe that it is not possible to switch the pump off - that's progress for you - in all of previous 6 vans it was possible to just switch the pump off in fact it was recommended to do so on some even for overnight. :roll:


As LMC is Hymer, I imagine your water tank is under a bunk.
If it is you will see above the tank, the wires running to the water pump.
All you need to do is cut one and fit the switch between them.
If you are not comfortable doing it, find a capable person, and ask them.
It is about half of one hours work.
Make sure the 12 volt is turned off while doing the work


----------



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

blondel said:


> Thanks mikeclaire I can switch the whole panel off but then there is no electricity! It does not seem to do anything by selecting the tap sign other than tell me how much water there is in - which is 0% at the moment!
> The handbook does not give a way of switching pump off so I seem to be a bit stuck and will have to leave it. I don't want to close the taps as in a previous van I had left the shower tap closed and it leaked come next fill up.


Mmmmm! Maybe get that looked at, looking at your pic the panel is already showing your water level (4) and every van I have had the pump is the big tap ( for on and off )


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mikeclaire said:


> blondel said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mikeclaire I can switch the whole panel off but then there is no electricity! It does not seem to do anything by selecting the tap sign other than tell me how much water there is in - which is 0% at the moment!
> ...


Not all vans have a separate pump switch.
I have had three Hymers and non had the switch. LMC is owned by Hymer.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks folks
The picture is from the manuel not taken direct from the van. 
I understood that LMC was part of Geist - some of the new Breezers even have the Geist plate - anyway I think I will contact Camper ne on Monday and see what they say.
My practical skills are more domestic than mechanical or electrical - sorry.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The photo you have attached confirms that you have an electroblock unit somewhere in the motorhome. Its just a matter of finding that and pulling the fuse. On mine the fuse is brown and is marked 'Pumpe'. 
Although I can switch off the pump from my panel I always remove the fuse when the water is drained as a belt and braces measure.

Your electroblock should look something similar to this....










Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

In 1991 Edwin Hymer purchased LMC.
see link

http://www.lmc-caravan.de/en/unternehmen/historie.php


----------



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

[quote )[/quote]

Not all vans have a separate pump switch.
I have had three Hymers and non had the switch. LMC is owned by Hymer.[/quote]

WHAT!!!!!No BIG tap in a Hymer, I would be gutted, it's my favourite switch.  :lol: :lol: :lol:

( I don't get out much  )


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I do understand your reluctance to 'mess' with the electrical box that does look rather daunting. I am not being patronising as it looks daunting to me. Removing a fuse from this box is absolutely as easy as it sounds. The fuses shown in the picture from Peejay are the same as in my Dethleff, another branch of Hymer. The dark fuse shown on the right hand side of the picture called 'Pumpe' I think, is the one to remove. In case you are not familiar with removing fuses, just pull it straight out between thumb and forefinger.... that's it. To make sure you have disabled the pump, switch the 12v back on and the pump should stay quiet. Job done! Replacing it later is as easy as pulling it out. but do try not to lose it as I am prone to do. Should you by mistake remove the wrong fuse, the pump will still work... so put the fuse back.
I do hope this helps as I am not keen that you should have to take the van and possibly pay for someone to do this task for you.
Good luck
Alan


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for your help everyone. I found the fuse box thingy and removed the correct fuse  electric connected so hopefully no more problems.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

blondel said:


> Thanks for your help everyone. I found the fuse box thingy and removed the correct fuse  electric connected so hopefully no more problems.


Well done, that will have saved you some money the dealer would have had  
If you intend to drain and refill regularly, try to get the switch fitted, as it saves time.
If you were anywhere near by, I would offer, maybe someone near to you will?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I would fit a switch for you if I were nearby but I am even further away from you. However, now you have found the fuse, you may not need to bother unless you need to do it very often.
Enjoy your winter and hope to hear you having some fun when the weather warms up a bit.

Alan


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for your offers rosalan and Grath. Don't know how much we are likely to use it over winter but we will see. 
After waking up to snow in the south of France at the end of October we do know that the heating and insulation work well - we had no idea that he temperature had dropped THAT much.  
I have put the fuse in the 'ash tray' so I know where to find it (or I can look back at this post to find out if I forget  )

Thanks again for advice everyone


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Even if you have no switch for the water pump, surely you have one for 12v?

So long as you turn this off, the pump won't run, but you will still have 240 v if on EHU. You could always leave a plug in lamp, or use a torch if you need lights, but if your MH is laid up, surely you'd only go in to inspect anything in daylight.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Easyriders said:


> Even if you have no switch for the water pump, surely you have one for 12v?
> 
> So long as you turn this off, the pump won't run, but you will still have 240 v if on EHU. You could always leave a plug in lamp, or use a torch if you need lights, but if your MH is laid up, surely you'd only go in to inspect anything in daylight.


Hi Easyrider
I think that is a recipe for disaster as it is so easy just to pop into your M/H and switch the 12 volt on without thinking about the water pump  
Ours is even dark during daylight hours as the skylight and blinds are closed, but even with the 12 volt turned off, the step light is programmed to work.
I strongly recommend that the water pump be isolated :!:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,m with easyriders, always turn the 12v off, you can still plug in to EHU.

Grath, one of these days we are going to agree on something, surely the law of averages will come into play :lol: 

Paul.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

coppo said:


> I,m with easyriders, always turn the 12v off, you can still plug in to EHU.
> 
> Grath, one of these days we are going to agree on something, surely the law of averages will come into play :lol:
> 
> Paul.


Hey Coppo, :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I think you may have misinterpreted.
I do agree with turning the 12 volt off, but also separate isolation of the pump :!: 
So we do agree, I think :roll:


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Mices !*

Just been to load the van after one month non use and discovered that the 'mices' have made a nest in my best (only) hiking boots. We have hovered the van out, put all food in plastic containers etc. Only questions are:

 Will they eat through plastic containers to get to pasta, dried dog food etc? 
Will the 3 "Little Nipper" mouse traps (baited with cheddar) we have set, be enough to stop them?
Whats the chance of nocturnal visits while I am catching up with the beauty sleep?
Is there any thing else we can do or buy?

Thanks janet


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Mices !*



janet1 said:


> Just been to load the van after one month non use and discovered that the 'mices' have made a nest in my best (only) hiking boots. We have hovered the van out, put all food in plastic containers etc. Only questions are:
> 
> Will they eat through plastic containers to get to pasta, dried dog food etc?
> Will the 3 "Little Nipper" mouse traps (baited with cheddar) we have set, be enough to stop them?
> ...


Hi.

Don't know much to help you out. The only thing that jumps off the page is.. You would be no good on Celebrity get me out of here. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Mices !*



janet1 said:


> Just been to load the van after one month non use and discovered that the 'mices' have made a nest in my best (only) hiking boots. We have hovered the van out, put all food in plastic containers etc. Only questions are:
> 
> Will they eat through plastic containers to get to pasta, dried dog food etc?
> Will the 3 "Little Nipper" mouse traps (baited with cheddar) we have set, be enough to stop them?
> ...


Best bait for mice is peanut butter. If you are using humane traps, make sure you take the mice at least a mile away from your house, or they will come back.

Mice are unlikely to chew through plastic containers, and if they have a proper seal, they won't be able to smell the food, which is what attracts them. They will chew through cardboard boxes, cellophane packets, and even wooden containers. We never leave food in the van when it is laid up for any time, for this very reason.

Sorry about your boots! On the campsite we stayed on in Portugal, we were warned never to leave shoes, especially leather shoes, outside, because the local foxes like to eat them!


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Presky mice! We decided to go right through the van and found out they had made a lovely meal out of our memory foam topper mattress which was under the couch. They also had a good nibble on the top instep of my shoes. Better that than the upholstery. 
Just back from the store with another 3 mouse traps (now total 6) to be followed by a sonic mouse deterrent which will be purchased shortly. Die! Die! Does anyone think we need another 4 for the top of the van wheels?

Peanut butter on all traps, thanks for your advice.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Janet.
It would be nice to put a trap on each wheel but you are more likely to 'trap' a bird looking for spiders.

I also have a dozen traps baited with peanuts in our sheds. But anywhere birds might be we put poison into small tomato juice bottles as the birds can't get into the neck.

You can never have enough traps but finding the hole and blocking it up is vitally important. Usually it's something as simple as the electric cable or water pipe entry.

Ray.


----------



## Auricula (Aug 13, 2012)

There's me reading about water pumps and suddenly.....mice appear!

Are the mices in the pumps.......


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

YES


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Meece!*

Easyrider suggested I put peanut butter in the mouse trap. Did that. Mices loved it!! Ignored the traps with the cheese......

Now at 10.30pm we have just stripped out of the van all upholstery, bedding, duvets, pillows, dog towels, personal towels, winter jackets and filled the dining room!

We are due off in the morning for 3 days away. I have packed the passports for the mice. I think it is going to be a sleepless week.

:?


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

One mousicle gone the long, long holiday ! RIP :lol


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Only a nother 99 to go then


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Another aid to beating winter viruses.....................

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...d10|htmlws-main-bb|dl25|sec1_lnk2&pLid=243012

Ray.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

With dramatic cold forecast for this week, I fear that some people are inevitably going to learn the hard way about laying up for cold weather. I do hope its not going to be me.  
Alan


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Did some remedial work in my van this weekend and discovered that although the van may be winterised I am certainly not! Got to the stage that the vapour from my breath was so obvious I locked up and admitted defeat, choosing to head indoors for the fire and a hot chocolate. I am sure that the jobs will still be there once it gets a bit warmer . 
Another bl**dy indicator that I am getting old!!


----------

